# Which video card to buy?

## jaska

Ever since I bought a TFT display, the normal vga output is not as good as I have been used to, so I have been told to use DVI. But to my disgrace my piece of shit geforce4 mx 440 does not have one.  So should I consider buying a geforce 4 ti 4200 or a radeon 9600?

----------

## TheWart

It depends, do you play games?

If yes, then go with the Radeon, if not, then the Nvidia one is fine.

And by games, I mean FPS's of other intense (gfx wise), and not DIablo II.

----------

## jaska

Hopefully the Radeon will give me some challenge, nvidia drivers have been braindead easy to install. Thanks again for the input TheWart

----------

## tomapd

this is not a big problem but nvidia drivers (nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx) provided by nVIDIA always require re-emerging when you re-compile your kernel.

----------

